# Time Magazine Person of the Year 2019 - Greta Thunberg



## MrCurry (Dec 11, 2019)

The next messiah, or an emotionally troubled teen receiving too much attention from the press?

I don’t know, but when I read a Facebook friend offer the opinion that in the future, our calendar system will  be divided into BG (before Greta) and AG (after...), I thought it was getting a bit overblown.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2019)

A 'troubled teen'?

Who is saying that?


----------



## MrCurry (Dec 11, 2019)

No one I’ve heard from, but it seems she does seem to divide opinion.  Just trying to get a discussion going, so it’s me saying it I suppose.


----------



## rekil (Dec 11, 2019)

Badgers said:


> A 'troubled teen'?
> 
> Who is saying that?


Loons.


----------



## killer b (Dec 11, 2019)

I've always thought she seems remarkably well balanced tbh


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2019)

MrCurry said:


> No one I’ve heard from, but it seems she does seem to divide opinion.  Just trying to get a discussion going, so it’s me saying it I suppose.


Sounds like discussion for the sake of discussion  

Have heard criticism of her but generally from Tories/Republicans small minded people who would rather worry about their short term lives than the planet.


----------



## Flavour (Dec 11, 2019)

she deserves the accolades but she also deserves, as she herself says, a normal childhood. i don't think it was her intention to become some global megastar. but the insidious media will make sure she is criticized for anything and everything she does and doesn't do from now until forever.


----------



## MrCurry (Dec 11, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Sounds like discussion for the sake of discussion



Have I missed the point of this website? Apologies.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2019)

MrCurry said:


> Have I missed the point of this website? Apologies.


Not having a go at you chap. 

She is an intelligent, inspirational young person who promotes scientific research over corruption. 

Calling her troubled is like calling David Attenborough a nature blagger though


----------



## N_igma (Dec 11, 2019)

I think a lot of people forget what it was like being a teenager. I know I was very passionate about a lot of things at that age and she is doing her part to bring this issue to the fore so good on her I say. 

My only criticism with these sort of things is that she wouldn’t have got to where she is and the exposure she has if she didn’t have the background she does. Not her fault, of course, but it highlights who gets to say what in society.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2019)

N_igma said:


> My only criticism with these sort of things is that she wouldn’t have got to where she is and the exposure she has if she didn’t have the background she does. Not her fault, of course, but it highlights who gets to say what in society.


There is an element there, but did she not protest alone for a fair while?


----------



## MrCurry (Dec 11, 2019)

That’s ok, I didn’t feel attacked, and yes, I agree with you Badgers. However, I have seen a fair amount of anti-Greta stuff around though, no doubt fuelled by those with vested interests in climate change denial. On this site, it is I suppose likely that more people will take a positive view.


----------



## N_igma (Dec 11, 2019)

Badgers said:


> There is an element there, but did she not protest alone for a fair while?



Yes she did. I’m talking about the exposure she received. I know if a child around here bunked off school and sat outside Parliament it wouldn’t have made the news.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2019)

MrCurry said:


> That’s ok, I didn’t feel attacked, and yes, I agree with you Badgers. However, I have seen a fair amount of anti-Greta stuff around though, no doubt fuelled by those with vested interests in climate change denial. On this site, it is I suppose likely that more people will take a positive view.


A mate of mines 12yo son said 'they' all think she is a 'try-hard'  but that is schoolkids who are mean to everyone  

Older people I know have said she 'does not understand business or the economy' which to me makes them the cunts. Also they have said things like the 'manufacture of those boats she travels on needs fossil fuels' which is shittery at best.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2019)

Just to add...

Look at the fucking state of this country and planet. Her parents generation with the 'baby boomers' politics and ethics have fucked this planet. Not just on an environmental level but their/our selfishness has poisoned the human race and made an environmental end to civilisation an almost certainty.

People saying '_yes, but_' can fucking fuck off too


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## Reno (Dec 11, 2019)

Hasn‘t the whole "emotionally troubled" thing been code for that she has Aspergers, which of course is offensive as fuck.


----------



## alsoknownas (Dec 11, 2019)

I think a thing that causes a lot of confusion around her is that she looks a bit younger than she is.  She'll be 17 next month, but to me she looks more like a typical 14 year old (am I alone in thinking that?).  I think that causes people to underestimate her maturity, even to the point where they question the authorship of her work.

For context she's older than William Hague was when he famously addressed the Conservative Party National Conference - I don't remember anybody questioning his authenticity or maturity.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Dec 11, 2019)

I know this is a dumb comment, but its Time Person of the Year award an essentially useless award?  Hitler won it in 1938.  Wouldn't it be a better way to honor her and the other kids be to listen to them and make the needed changes going forward?  (or, maybe even teach Amy Goodman how to pronounce her name for once.)


----------



## Reno (Dec 11, 2019)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> I know this is a dumb comment, but its Time Person of the Year award an essentially useless award?  Hitler won it in 1938.  Wouldn't it be a better way to honor her and the other kids be to listen to them and make the needed changes going forward?


One doesn’t exclude the other and this brings more attention to her cause, so it’s all good.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Dec 11, 2019)

Reno said:


> One doesn’t exclude the other and this brings more attention to her cause, so it’s all good.



My fear is that things like this are "instead of" as opposed to "in addition to."  "We gave that one girl an award to show how much we pretend to care, so we can move on now...."


----------



## Reno (Dec 11, 2019)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> My fear is that things like this are "instead of" as opposed to "in addition to."


The whole point of what she is doing is to get as much attention as possible for her mission, including engaging in a lot of publicity opportunities. This is just another aspect of it and I don’t see how a time cover/award would preclude anybody from contributing to the effort. Your concerns don’t make much sense to me.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 11, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Just to add...
> 
> Look at the fucking state of this country and planet. Her parents generation with the 'baby boomers' politics and ethics have fucked this planet. Not just on an environmental level but their/our selfishness has poisoned the human race and made an environmental end to civilisation an almost certainty.
> 
> People saying '_yes, but_' can fucking fuck off too


 

I get told this by my kids on a regular basis and I am completely in agreement that the boomers and the genx lot have fucked the planet.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Dec 11, 2019)

Reno said:


> The whole point of what she is doing is to get as much attention as possible for her mission, including engaging in a lot of publicity opportunities. This is just another aspect of it and I don’t see how a time cover/award would preclude anybody from contributing to the effort. Your concerns don’t make much sense to me.



Don't mind me, I'm just getting cynical in my old age.  I think what I'm alluding to is the fickleness of the news cycle.  She'll get a few awards, they'll report it, and then move on to the next story, while nothing gets done.  (This isn't Greta's fault by any means.)


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 11, 2019)

alsoknownas said:


> For context she's older than William Hague was when he famously addressed the Conservative Party National Conference - I don't remember anybody questioning his authenticity or maturity.


I think they probably did - he came across as a bit of a knob if I remember at the time.  But I've got a lot of respect for Greta - she comes across as genuine and knowledgeable.  And its a nice side-effect that she seems to wind up right wing idiots.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2019)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I think they probably did - he came across as a bit of a knob if I remember at the time.  But I've got a lot of respect for Greta - she comes across as genuine and knowledgeable.  And its a nice side-effect that she seems to wind up right wing idiots.


Plus Our Greta loves Seagulls


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 11, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Plus Our Greta loves Seagulls


Give her a Nobel Prize.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 11, 2019)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Don't mind me, I'm just getting cynical in my old age.  I think what I'm alluding to is the fickleness of the news cycle.  She'll get a few awards, they'll report it, and then move on to the next story, while nothing gets done.  (This isn't Greta's fault by any means.)


XR are aware that they can't depend on the generosity or consistency of the press, though (proved over the last few decades and generally daily). I imagine they'll treat it as a positive blip but not anything they'll rely on.


----------



## petee (Dec 11, 2019)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Give her a Nobel Prize.



just like Kissinger. bet he likes seagulls too.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 11, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Not having a go at you chap.
> 
> She is an intelligent, inspirational young person who promotes scientific research over corruption.
> 
> Calling her troubled is like calling David Attenborough a nature blagger though


She's a revolting little freak whose parents should be done for child abuse.


----------



## Reno (Dec 11, 2019)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Don't mind me, I'm just getting cynical in my old age.  I think what I'm alluding to is the fickleness of the news cycle.  She'll get a few awards, they'll report it, and then move on to the next story, while nothing gets done.  (This isn't Greta's fault by any means.)


Your cynicism has nothing on mine. I believe that we are irretrievably fucked and even if Time does nothing but put Greta Thunberg on the cover every week for the rest of her life, it’s too late. #holocene extinction


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 11, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> She's a revolting little freak whose parents should be done for child abuse.


calm down Clarkson


----------



## MrCurry (Dec 11, 2019)

There you go Badgers...



Spymaster said:


> She's a revolting little freak whose parents should be done for child abuse.



... there’s your answer.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 11, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Look at the fucking state of this country and planet. Her parents generation with the 'baby boomers' politics and ethics have fucked this planet. Not just on an environmental level but their/our selfishness has poisoned the human race and made an environmental end to civilisation an almost certainty.


What a load of bollocks!  Are you out on the piss, fella?


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 11, 2019)

FridgeMagnet said:


> calm down Clarkson


----------



## 8ball (Dec 11, 2019)

Reno said:


> Hasn‘t the whole "emotionally troubled" thing been code for that she has Aspergers, which of course is offensive as fuck.



She has several anxiety disorders, so I don't see that "troubled" is such a terrible thing to say.
Also, her planet is on fire, which is going to be troubling for anyone.


----------



## Marty1 (Dec 11, 2019)

MrCurry said:


> The next messiah, or an emotionally troubled teen receiving too much attention from the press?
> 
> I don’t know, but when I read a Facebook friend offer the opinion that in the future, our calendar system will  be divided into BG (before Greta) and AG (after...), I thought it was getting a bit overblown.
> 
> View attachment 192611




Hardly surprising they picked Greta tbh.

She made the final five including:

Nancy Pelosi

President Trump

The CIA whistleblower 

The Hong Kong protestors 

Who will be TIME's 2019 Person of the Year? See the 5 candidates

Poor kid


----------



## 8ball (Dec 11, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> Hardly surprising they picked Greta tbh.
> 
> She made the final five including:
> 
> ...



They've already done Trump, haven't they?
Thought you only got it once.


----------



## alsoknownas (Dec 11, 2019)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I think they probably did - he came across as a bit of a knob if I remember at the time.  But I've got a lot of respect for Greta - she comes across as genuine and knowledgeable.  And its a nice side-effect that she seems to wind up right wing idiots.


I remember people considering him 'precocious', and of course anybody even vaguely lefty would have found his views ridiculous, but I don't recall anybody suggesting that he couldn't possibly have formed those words or opinions himself, like they do for Thunberg.


----------



## Marty1 (Dec 11, 2019)

8ball said:


> They've already done Trump, haven't they?
> Thought you only got it once.



They also gave it to Hitler in 1938 but he wasn’t a climate Nazi, just a Nazi.


----------



## Nylock (Dec 11, 2019)

It's going to be both entertaining and unnerving to observe the levels of bile, fury, impotent outrage, concern trolling and foamy vitriol from bitter old right-wingers regarding this award.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 11, 2019)

Probably the most predictable Time person of the year ever. Fair play though.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 11, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> They also gave it to Hitler in 1938 but he wasn’t a climate Nazi, just a Nazi.



But only once.  On reading up a bit it seems like there's no rule about repeats.


----------



## editor (Dec 11, 2019)

Badgers said:


> A 'troubled teen'?
> 
> Who is saying that?


The right wing press, the corporations, Jeremy fuckface Clarkson, climate change deniers and all sorts of cunts.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 11, 2019)

farmerbarleymow said:


> - she comes across as genuine and knowledgeable.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 11, 2019)

8ball said:


> But only once.  On reading up a bit it seems like there's no rule about repeats.


Obama got it twice.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 11, 2019)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Obama got it twice.



'TIME' seem intent on devaluing their own brand.


----------



## Reno (Dec 11, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> They also gave it to Hitler in 1938 but he wasn’t a climate Nazi, just a Nazi.





8ball said:


> They've already done Trump, haven't they?
> Thought you only got it once.


It’s not actually an award or even an endorsement. It goes to the person who Time believes has generated the most news.


----------



## Marty1 (Dec 11, 2019)

Reno said:


> It’s not actually an award or even an endorsement. It goes to the person who Time believes has generated the most news.



Tell that to Trump, he’ll have taken it as a ‘win’.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 11, 2019)

Reno said:


> It’s not actually an award or even an endorsement. It goes to the person who Time believes has generated the most news.



"...has done the most to influence the events of the year" is the phrase TIME has used.

So how come "cunts" have never won it?


----------



## IC3D (Dec 11, 2019)

I found her disappointing when she gave a speech essecially saying we can vote ourselves out of climate crisis. 
Similarly ER.


----------



## Reno (Dec 11, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> Tell that to Trump, he’ll have taken it as a ‘win’.


It doesn’t matter what Trump gets told anyway, he lives in a a reality far removed from anybody else’s.


----------



## Reno (Dec 11, 2019)

8ball said:


> "...has done the most to influence the events of the year" is the phrase TIME has used.
> 
> So how come "cunts" have never won it?


I doubt it’s an exact science and the choice also has to do with shifting magazines.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Dec 11, 2019)

IC3D said:


> I found her disappointing when she gave a speech essecially saying we can vote ourselves out of climate crisis.
> Similarly ER.



I've lobbied about environmental issues for decades.  At 56, I've come to the conclusion that it all meant fuck all.  It was a complete waste of time.  The only way that things will change is if those in power feel that their survival is at stake. If that happens when they finally realize that they aren't immune, or if the masses shake down the walls that keep them safe, is an open question.  Personally, I think the human race will do fuck all until we die.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 11, 2019)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> I've lobbied about environmental issues for decades.  At 56, I've come to the conclusion that it all meant fuck all.  It was a complete waste of time.  The only way that things will change is if those in power feel that their survival is at stake. If that happens when they finally realize that they aren't immune, or if the masses shake down the walls that keep them safe, is an open question.  Personally, I think the human race will do fuck all until we die.



Well, there's always the recycling...


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Dec 11, 2019)

8ball said:


> Well, there's always the recycling...



Well, there is that.


----------



## Marty1 (Dec 11, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> Probably the most predictable Time person of the year ever. Fair play though.



Yeah, but maybe they had to give it to her now rather than later what with the planet dying in 8/10/12/pick any number of years from now.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 11, 2019)

petee said:


> just like Kissinger. bet he likes seagulls too.


Stopped clocks and all that.


----------



## andysays (Dec 11, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> She's a revolting little freak whose parents should be done for child abuse.


Ooh, edgy...


----------



## killer b (Dec 11, 2019)

_revolting little freak._


----------



## killer b (Dec 11, 2019)

I know it's only half on anyway, but that's a mask slipping fully off huh.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 11, 2019)

killer b said:


> _revolting little freak._


One thing we agree on


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 11, 2019)

killer b said:


> I know it's only half on anyway, but that's a mask slipping fully off huh.


Ahhh, did the nasty man insult another one of your little idols?


----------



## killer b (Dec 11, 2019)

She isn't one of my idols? She's just a teenage girl doing what she thinks is for the best. Fair play to her.


----------



## JimW (Dec 11, 2019)

You might say besides the campaign message she's also providing a global service as twat litmus paper but then it's not like the twats make much secret of it.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 11, 2019)

JimW said:


> You might say besides the campaign message she's also providing a global service as twat litmus paper but then it's not like the twats make much secret of it.


She's certainly doing that. But not in the way you mean.


----------



## JimW (Dec 11, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> She's certainly doing that. But not in the way you mean.


Exactly the way I mean. You're comically triggered while by and large everyone else is just appreciating a young woman doing her own thing.


----------



## Marty1 (Dec 11, 2019)

JimW said:


> Exactly the way I mean. You're comically triggered while by and large everyone else is just appreciating a young woman doing her own thing.



She’s not doing her own thing - she’s reading from a carefully written script a team of activist adults have prepared for her, in addition to her climate stunts that actually cause more carbon emissions than not (her yacht team flew back to wherever they came from), lol.


----------



## xenon (Dec 11, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> She's a revolting little freak whose parents should be done for child abuse.



 
<turns to page 2>


----------



## JimW (Dec 11, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> She’s not doing her own thing - she’s reading from a carefully written script a team of activist adults have prepared for her, in addition to her climate stunts that actually cause more carbon emissions than not (her yacht team flew back to wherever they came from), lol.


 I rest my case.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 11, 2019)

She is making waves on an issue for which many others have failed to have an impact publicity wise. 
Go Greta!


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 11, 2019)

JimW said:


> Exactly the way I mean. You're comically triggered while by and large everyone else is just appreciating a young woman doing her own thing.


Lol @ triggered. 

I just find it hilarious the way you lot trip over yourselves to hero worship anyone who shows a spark of something you agree with, regardless of how false and manufactured they are or how futile the cause is. It's a well known condition called leftyosis!


----------



## editor (Dec 11, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> She’s not doing her own thing - she’s reading from a carefully written script a team of activist adults have prepared for her


And your rock solid evidence for this startling claim is:


----------



## killer b (Dec 11, 2019)

no hero worship - just not keen on a teenage girl being called a revolting little freak by an old man


----------



## JimW (Dec 11, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> Lol @ triggered.
> 
> I just find it hilarious the way you lot trip over yourselves to hero worship anyone who shows a spark of something you agree with, regardless of how false and manufactured they are or how futile the cause is. It's a well known condition called leftyosis!


This is where the trigger shows, who's hero worshipping her? Never remember who she is until we get you showing your arse on some thread like this.
ETA and what KillerB said too - even in joke how can you come to this. Some young woman says something you don't like and you're going there?


----------



## planetgeli (Dec 11, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> Ahhh, did the nasty man insult another one of your little idols?



FFS man. How old are you?

Old enough to drink apparently.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 11, 2019)

JimW said:


> This is where the trigger shows, who's hero worshipping her? Never remember who she is until we get you showing your arse on some thread like this.


Yeah, yeah ...


----------



## xenon (Dec 11, 2019)

Seriously though, the genuine vitriol she seems to draw from some people. I say people. Selfish whiny babymen… Sshe got in a plane.. Hipocrit. So she goes on a boat... Spoilt little brat... Relays the uncomfortable scientific message, expresses worries a lot of us have, asks for powerful people, leaders to take some leadership... Her handlers / mum and dad made her say it. 

Fucking pathetic.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 11, 2019)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> I know this is a dumb comment, but its Time Person of the Year award an essentially useless award?  Hitler won it in 1938.  Wouldn't it be a better way to honor her and the other kids be to listen to them and make the needed changes going forward?  (or, maybe even teach Amy Goodman how to pronounce her name for once.)



That would involve doing something and we've seen how much people like doing that 


Spoilers: they don't.


----------



## Marty1 (Dec 11, 2019)

editor said:


> And your rock solid evidence for this startling claim is:



Theres plenty of video of Greta unscripted available and she’s not the seasoned climate saviour she’s made out to be (understandable what with her being a young 16yr old child).

Other than that - common bloody sense.


----------



## JimW (Dec 11, 2019)

It's really weird. I used to think even your average mainstream right winger had some basic self-respect but now they positive revel in being the sort of shithouses I was brought up to see as weak and despicable.


----------



## editor (Dec 11, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> Theres plenty of video of Greta unscripted available and she’s not the seasoned climate saviour she’s made out to be (understandable what with her being a young 16yr old child).
> 
> Other than that - common bloody sense.


So, absolutely no evidence to back up your claim at all then.


----------



## andysays (Dec 11, 2019)

Spymaster 's just jealous because he missed out on being Time's person of the year _again _


----------



## xenon (Dec 11, 2019)

TBH the hero worship stuff does exist. There's a big mural of her not so far from here. The local MC Guardianista types love it. That's not her though, that's just Keep Calm and Carry On memetic backwash stuff.


----------



## xenon (Dec 11, 2019)

Memetic backwash? Jesus.  at self.


----------



## Marty1 (Dec 11, 2019)

editor said:


> So, absolutely no evidence to back up your claim at all then.



I seem to remember you taking a dislike to me posting videos on this matter so I trust you understand my hesitance to do so now.

Besides, people’s impressions of Greta are pretty ground in and no amount of ‘evidence’ would make a slight bit of difference.


----------



## JimW (Dec 11, 2019)

xenon said:


> TBH the hero worship stuff does exist. There's a big mural of her not so far from here. The local MC Guardianista types love it. That's not her though, that's just Keep Calm and Carry On memetic backwash stuff.


Fair enough, I'm a bit removed but I know your usual campaigning types of old so can imagine it happening. It's definitely the reaction that caught my attention though because it's unhinged.


----------



## killer b (Dec 11, 2019)

JimW said:


> It's really weird. I used to think even your average mainstream right winger had some basic self-respect but now they positive revel in being the sort of shithouses I was brought up to see as weak and despicable.


it is weird. who's it even for?


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Dec 11, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> Theres plenty of video of Greta unscripted available and she’s not the seasoned climate saviour she’s made out to be (understandable what with her being a young 16yr old child).
> 
> Other than that - common bloody sense.



There's plenty of video of Trump unscripted, and frankly Greta comes out on top in the comparison.  At least she manages above this level:


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 11, 2019)

andysays said:


> Spymaster 's just jealous because he missed out on being Time's person of the year _again _


But Spymaster is thyme magazine's person of the year, he should be satisfied with that


----------



## killer b (Dec 11, 2019)

xenon said:


> Memetic backwash? Jesus.  at self.


I saw them supporting Fugazi at the boardwalk in manchester in the early 00s, great band.


----------



## JimW (Dec 11, 2019)

Do many people in the UK actually read Time btw? I'd heard of it but never seen a copy until I went abroad.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 11, 2019)

xenon said:


> Seriously though, the genuine vitriol she seems to draw from some people. I say people. Selfish whiny babymen… Sshe got in a plane.. Hipocrit. So she goes on a boat... Spoilt little brat... Relays the uncomfortable scientific message, expresses worries a lot of us have, asks for powerful people, leaders to take some leadership... Her handlers / mum and dad made her say it.
> 
> Fucking pathetic.


Anyone who has ever been a teenager out to recognise the great difficulty involved in getting teens to clean their rooms let alone say something in public they don't want to


----------



## Marty1 (Dec 11, 2019)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> There's plenty of video of Trump unscripted, and frankly Greta comes out on top in the comparison.  At least she manages above this level:




Im not knocking Greta, I’m knocking the people (adults) who are behind her.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 11, 2019)

She’s a remarkably effective twat detector, that’s for sure.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 11, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> Im not knocking Greta, I’m knocking the people (adults) who are behind her.


Good on you, bravely making yourself look an arse just to propose an alternative viewpoint which doesn't hold water


----------



## petee (Dec 11, 2019)

i'd have preferred pelosi. that would have rung their bells.
tho' thunberg's selection is doing a good job too.


----------



## editor (Dec 11, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> I seem to remember you taking a dislike to me posting videos on this matter so I trust you understand my hesitance to do so now.
> 
> Besides, people’s impressions of Greta are pretty ground in and no amount of ‘evidence’ would make a slight bit of difference.


I asked for credible evidence, not the stuff posted up in rabid, right wing loon videos. But surely you can provide some hard evidence without resorting to long rambling videos created by fact-untroubled YouTube nutcases?


----------



## Marty1 (Dec 11, 2019)

editor said:


> I asked for credible evidence, not the stuff posted up in rabid, right wing loon videos. But surely you can provide some hard evidence without resorting to long rambling videos created by fact-untroubled YouTube nutcases?



Pretty sure I’ve already posted an unscripted Greta video.

But, come on now - you surely don’t believe Greta is educating the world from her own wisdom as a 16yr old do you?

Do you?


----------



## editor (Dec 11, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> Pretty sure I’ve already posted an unscripted Greta video.
> 
> But, come on now - you surely don’t believe Greta is educating the world from her own wisdom as a 16yr old do you?
> 
> Do you?


I think she has an absolutely brilliant, well informed, inquisitive mind. I've no doubt she quite rightly seeks out the opinions of those more well qualified than her on some topics (rather than watch hopeless bullshitters on YouTube), but why are so keen to put her down and paint her as some sort of manipulated puppet? You've produced absolutely zero evidence to support this assertion, so why are you pursuing it?


----------



## Marty1 (Dec 11, 2019)

editor said:


> I think she has an absolutely brilliant, well informed, inquisitive mind. I've no doubt she quite rightly seeks out the opinions of those more well qualified than her on some topics (rather than watch hopeless bullshitters on YouTube), but why are so keen to put her down and paint her as some sort of manipulated puppet? You've produced absolutely zero evidence to support this assertion, so why are you pursuing it?



Same as you expressing my opinion.

And, I’ve skin in the game, a son and a teenage daughter, younger than Greta who if had even one of the mental health issues Greta has wouldn’t use her as a climate emergency puppet.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 11, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> Pretty sure I’ve already posted an unscripted Greta video.
> 
> But, come on now - you surely don’t believe Greta is educating the world from her own wisdom as a 16yr old do you?
> 
> Do you?


no, she has the science to back her up. You just have 'loons on your side. You've come unarmed to a battle of wits.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 11, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> Same as you expressing my opinion.
> 
> And, I’ve skin in the game, a son and a teenage daughter, younger than Greta who if had even one of the mental health issues Greta has wouldn’t use her as a climate emergency puppet.


We all have a stake


----------



## Athos (Dec 11, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> She's a revolting little freak whose parents should be done for child abuse.



I think you're a fundamentally decent bloke, and I realise this is tongue-in-cheek, but I still think you've let yourself down here.  A grown man calling a girl (with a number of issues) a "revolting little freak" is horrible.  I agree that she's probably being manipulated to some extent, but I also think she's entirely sincere, such that adding to the welter of abuse she receives is pretty shameful.

I don't expect a reply,  but I hope you give it some more (sober?) thought.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 11, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Sounds like discussion for the sake of discussion


it's what we do here on urban


----------



## Marty1 (Dec 11, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> We all have a stake



Right on


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 11, 2019)

Athos said:


> I don't expect a reply,  but I hope you give it some more (sober?) thought.


I can't get any more sober than I am now.


----------



## Athos (Dec 11, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> I can't get any more sober than I am now.



Get pissed then.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 11, 2019)

Athos said:


> Get pissed then.


School night


----------



## Athos (Dec 11, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> School night



Not for me.  I'm off on me hols (sorry Greta).


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 11, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> I can't get any more sober than I am now.


As long as you don't get more wasted


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 11, 2019)

8ball said:


> "...has done the most to influence the events of the year" is the phrase TIME has used.
> 
> So how come "cunts" have never won it?



It used to be the person who influenced the year most but that seems to have shifted a little after 2001, when they decided against making Osama bin Laden "Person of the Year" - what puzzles me is why the 'Person of the Year' is still big news when I don't think anybody has read an actual physical copy of Time magazine since about 1996.


----------



## editor (Dec 11, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> Same as you expressing my opinion.
> 
> And, I’ve skin in the game, a son and a teenage daughter, younger than Greta who if had even one of the mental health issues Greta has wouldn’t use her as a climate emergency puppet.


So could you highlight - via reputable peer reviewed journals rather than loon YouTube videos - exactly where her environmental claims have been proved to be inaccurate?  Can you do that?


----------



## Marty1 (Dec 11, 2019)

editor said:


> So could you highlight - via reputable peer reviewed journals rather than loon YouTube videos - exactly where her environmental claims have been proved to be inaccurate?  Can you do that?



Groundhog Day.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 11, 2019)

In her own words, from a Facebook post this year.



> Recently I’ve seen many rumors circulating about me and enormous amounts of hate. This is no surprise to me. I know that since most people are not aware of the full meaning of the climate crisis (which is understandable since it has never been treated as a crisis) a school strike for the climate would seem very strange to people in general.
> So let me make some things clear about my school strike.
> 
> In may 2018 I was one of the winners in a writing competition about the environment held by Svenska Dagbladet, a Swedish newspaper. I got my article published and some people contacted me, among others was Bo Thorén from Fossil Free Dalsland. He had some kind of group with people, especially youth, who wanted to do something about the climate crisis.
> ...


----------



## editor (Dec 11, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> Groundhog Day.


It's only Groundhog Day because you're incapable of supporting your claims, despite being politely asked time and time again. Oh well. Enjoy getting your kicks from the racist cunts and climate denying loons on YouTube.


----------



## editor (Dec 11, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> In her own words, from a Facebook post this year.


Read and comment please Marty1


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Dec 11, 2019)

I think she is great. 
She definitely has inspired young kids to be more aware of climate change and how we can do what we can to make a change. I've noticed my class are really much more careful about recycling...they're bringing in reusable bottles and lunch boxes. That's a big change believe it or not and it came from them...because if their interest in saving the planet and not using plastic as much as they can. 
Young people really see her as very genuine and knowledgeable. They see that she is not interested in bullshit. And in turn they are becoming more interested in their own future and how they might influence the future. 
Some have even taken part in the Friday school strikes. 

Anyway. 
I respect her and her views and the fact that she doesn't mince her words and is able to call out the bs.


----------



## Marty1 (Dec 11, 2019)

editor said:


> Enjoy getting your kicks from the *racist cunts and climate denying loons on YouTube*.



Bloody hell  thats what it’s come down to - if you aren’t onboard with Greta and her team then you get kicks out of *that*?


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 11, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> Bloody hell  thats what it’s come down to - if you aren’t onboard with Greta and her team then you get kicks out of *that*?


Pretty standard fare, to be fair.


----------



## Celyn (Dec 11, 2019)

Lupa said:


> ... I've noticed my class are really much more careful about recycling...they're bringing in reusable bottles and lunch boxes. That's a big change believe it or not and it came from them...because if their interest in saving the planet and not using plastic as much as they can...


It's worrying if that's a big change, though. It was pretty normal in the 1970s (and probably before). Well, not re-usable bottles - more like orange squash in big plastic tumblers with lids*, and sandwiches and fruit and a biscuit in very-much-not-single-use plastic box. 

* There was the occasional disastrous spillage in schoolbag. 

Before Greta, were the pupils in the habit of bringing a new bottle of water/whatever every day? 

Anyway, she's pretty good, but I don't have any particular views about "Time" and its "Person of the Year" thing.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Dec 11, 2019)

Celyn said:


> It's worrying if that's a big change, though. It was pretty normal in the 1970s (and probably before). Well, not re-usable bottles - more like orange squash in big plastic tumblers with lids*, and sandwiches and fruit and a biscuit in very-much-not-single-use plastic box.
> 
> * There was the occasional disastrous spillage in schoolbag.
> 
> ...



A lot of my pupils are from very low income families. They brought in bottles of water...and lunches were often pre packed shop sandwiches. For years we were trying to change things and getting nowhere.
But the kids themselves pushed for the change after seeing and hearing Greta. They started telling each other about not using single use plastic. And we encouraged the change. 
More affluent homes had already made the change...but most of our pupils come from disadvantaged areas.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 11, 2019)

This is exactly the sort of thing she explicitly says not to do. She is not our saviour. Stop giving her a standing ovation, leave your jacket on your seat, _sprint_ out of the assembly hall and *fucking fix the collossal mess that the children of the world will inherit.*


----------



## 8ball (Dec 11, 2019)

editor said:


> It's only Groundhog Day because you're incapable of supporting your claims, despite being politely asked time and time again. Oh well. Enjoy getting your kicks from the racist cunts and climate denying loons on YouTube.



I understand some frustration, but is this last bit really justified?


----------



## editor (Dec 11, 2019)

8ball said:


> I understand some frustration, but is this last bit really justified?


Have you seen the vids he's been linking to? - the ones that loads of posters have rightly complained about
I've had to remove quite a few.


----------



## Celyn (Dec 11, 2019)

Wow! Well, that should be less stress on the family budget as well as on the environment. I hated it when my Dad had a phase of driving along to Tesco for a newspaper, a stupid coffee drink in a single-use container, and pre-made packed sandwiches in plastic. 

Admittedly, it was no business of mine, but it seemed very wrong.(And expensive) It was because he was losing his marbles and not thinking straight. Most people don't have that excuse.


----------



## quiet guy (Dec 11, 2019)

Lupa said:


> A lot of my pupils are from very low income families. They brought in bottles of water...and lunches were often pre packed shop sandwiches. For years we were trying to change things and getting nowhere.
> But the kids themselves pushed for the change after seeing and hearing Greta. They started telling each other about not using single use plastic. And we encouraged the change.
> More affluent homes had already made the change...but most of our pupils come from disadvantaged areas.


This is her USP. Young people can relate to her. She doesn't come across as a hectoring oldie trying to push the environment messages.

Well done Greta, you deserve it.


----------



## killer b (Dec 11, 2019)

editor said:


> Have you seen the vids he's been linking to? - the ones that loads of posters have rightly complained about
> I've had to remove quite a few.


why is he still here?


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 11, 2019)

killer b said:


> why is he still here?


Oh, here we go


----------



## killer b (Dec 11, 2019)

fuck off.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 11, 2019)

killer b said:


> fuck off.


Just calm down. You'll get yourself all worked up again.


----------



## killer b (Dec 11, 2019)

when was I worked up?


----------



## killer b (Dec 11, 2019)

I mean... I'm not the grown man who felt so... _uncomfortable_ about a teenage girl with some opinions I disagree with that I called her a _revolting little freak_ on the internet. That's 'worked up'.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 11, 2019)

Ah, the afterthought post. You made post #132, stewed for 7 minutes thinking you _really should have said more_, thought about editing a bit more in, realised it wouldn't flow but _had_ to have another say, so made a fresh post!

I didn't do that.


----------



## killer b (Dec 11, 2019)

whatever creepy old dude.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 11, 2019)

Oooh, names!


----------



## 8ball (Dec 11, 2019)

editor said:


> Have you seen the vids he's been linking to? - the ones that loads of posters have rightly complained about
> I've had to remove quite a few.



I know this modding thing can be thankless and you can’t please everyone, but if he has been linking to racist stuff I think you’re more than justified in booting him forthwith.

If not, I think it’s unfair to imply that he has done so.


----------



## editor (Dec 11, 2019)

8ball said:


> I know this modding thing can be thankless and you can’t please everyone, but if he has been linking to racist stuff I think you’re more than justified in booting him forthwith.
> 
> If not, I think it’s unfair to imply that he has done so.


I'll be sure to add your comments to the mods forum so they can all learn from your vast experience and insights into this particular poster, even though you haven't seen most of the content I've been referring to.  Please direct any further advice  to the feedback forum. Thank you.


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 11, 2019)

Athos said:


> A grown man calling a girl (with a number of issues) a "revolting little freak" is horrible.



It's shameful, though it would be even more disturbing if he'd gone in the opposite direction and decided she was an attractive little freak.


----------



## Marty1 (Dec 11, 2019)

8ball said:


> I know this modding thing can be thankless and you can’t please everyone, but if he has been linking to racist stuff I think you’re more than justified in booting him forthwith.
> 
> If not, I think it’s unfair to imply that he has done so.



I haven’t linked anything racist whatsoever.

If the owner of this site thinks otherwise he can ban me immediately.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 11, 2019)

editor said:


> I'll be sure to add your comments to the mods forum so they can all learn from your vast experience and insights into this particular poster, even though you haven't seen most of the content I've been referring to.  Please direct any further advice  to the feedback forum. Thank you.



Apply your rules, or don’t, but do try to be less of a cunt.

(... As my grandfather used to say. perhaps there's a lesson for all of us in there)


----------



## Archimage (Dec 12, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> I haven’t linked anything racist whatsoever.
> 
> If the owner of this site thinks otherwise he can ban me immediately.



Editor, is the owner. Just so you know.


----------



## editor (Dec 12, 2019)

8ball said:


> Apply your rules, or don’t, but do try to be less of a cunt.


You were politely advised how to question the modding policy. Instead you chose to call me a cunt. You've been warned for that reason, and if you continue to disrupt this thread with such personal abuse, you'll get another warning.


----------



## Archimage (Dec 12, 2019)

But what may be an equal or greater honour is that Greta also appears in The Dark Knight Returns: The Golden Child by Frank Miller and Rafael Grampa, published by DC Comics today.
















Alternate cover, that the Chinese banned.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 12, 2019)

Archimage said:


>


Is that an Arthur meme hand on the left?


----------



## JimW (Dec 12, 2019)

Isn't Frank Miller a bit of a right wing loon?


----------



## Archimage (Dec 12, 2019)

JimW said:


> Isn't Frank Miller a bit of a right wing loon?



Must be a different Frank Miller.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 12, 2019)

JimW said:


> Isn't Frank Miller a bit of a right wing loon?



He's had his moments, for sure. Especially after 9/11.


----------



## JimW (Dec 12, 2019)

Archimage said:


> Must be a different Frank Miller.


He's not the 300 bloke?


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 12, 2019)

JimW said:


> He's not the 300 bloke?



Same one. 
_Miller’s politics seemed to become more eccentric as his drawing did the same. In 2011, he published what he called “a propaganda comic”: Holy Terror, a gory tale of a caped superhero taking on al-Qaida. In one scene, the hero tortures a suicide bomber as his Catwomanish girlfriend observes that she’s “OK with that.” It’s just one of the book’s many other acts of gory revenge on Miller’s Muslims, who stone and behead people and scream, “Praise Allah!” Readers and critics responded with bafflement and anger; one critic called it “one of the most appalling, offensive and vindictive comics of all time”. 

That same year, Miller went on a tirade against the Occupy Wall Street movement, describing it in a blog as “a pack of louts, thieves, and rapists … Wake up, pond scum. America is at war against a ruthless enemy. Maybe, between bouts of self-pity and all the other tasty tidbits of narcissism you’ve been served up in your sheltered, comfy little worlds, you’ve heard terms like al-Qaida and Islamicism.” Miller was again branded a reactionary. _

Frank Miller: 'I wasn't thinking clearly when I said those things'


----------



## Archimage (Dec 12, 2019)

Yeah, 300, Sin City, Robo Cop, Electra, Wolverine, but best know for Bat Man


----------



## JimW (Dec 12, 2019)

Cheers krtek, was going off some half remembered critiques from way back, so might well have been wrong.


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 12, 2019)

He's said some dodgy things in the past, but he's definitely not a Trump fan.

Frank Miller: 'I wasn't thinking clearly when I said those things'


----------



## Archimage (Dec 12, 2019)

I never knew.. He's still my hero, not because of his politics though.. He can draw!


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 12, 2019)

Archimage said:


> I never knew.. He's still my hero, not because of his politics though.. He can draw!



He's a talented artist and story teller when he's not losing the plot. It's always a shame when people you admire let you down. Let themselves down.

Anyways, I fear we're obscuring Greta Thunberg's moment in the spotlight...


----------



## teqniq (Dec 12, 2019)

Fair play that she got on the front cover of Time, but....


----------



## teqniq (Dec 12, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> She's a revolting little freak whose parents should be done for child abuse.


And you are just a second-rate cunt.


----------



## bimble (Dec 12, 2019)

These weird men who spend their time flinging spittle at GT I think the main issue they have is that she is a girl who doesn’t smile for the cameras and they find that deeply unsettling.


----------



## teqniq (Dec 12, 2019)

Well yeah maybe. That and they know next to nothing about Aspergers.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 12, 2019)

bimble said:


> These weird men who spend their time flinging spittle at GT I think the main issue they have is that she is a girl who doesn’t smile for the cameras and they find that deeply unsettling.


I think that for a certain type of man, the standard way to deal with a woman who is challenging their safe and secure point of view is to just say "...yeah, but, I'd still shag her though". To reduce any argument down to that. Doesn't matter what she says, she's a fit bird, I'd shag her.

But they can't with GT. So they have to turn to other types of pathetic behaviour.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 12, 2019)

Of course! This is Urban ... it's all about _misogyny_


----------



## andysays (Dec 12, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> Of course! This is Urban ... it's all about _misogyny_


Aww bless, I bet you've been up all night thinking of that one


----------



## Flavour (Dec 12, 2019)

yeah misogyny has got nothing to do with you and similar (all male) posters aversion to Greta.


----------



## killer b (Dec 12, 2019)

We're all so _triggered _by his irreverent trolling.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 12, 2019)

andysays said:


> I bet you've been up all night thinking of that one


Why? Bees only just mentioned it.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 12, 2019)

killer b said:


> We're all so _triggered _by his irreverent trolling.


You the only one to have mentioned the word. Good to have you back though.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 12, 2019)

Male alphas Greta again?


----------



## killer b (Dec 12, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> You the only one to have mentioned the word.


It was JimW actually I think. But your intentions are pretty clear regardless. Still not really sure why though. Surely there's other more rewarding hobbies that don't involve making yourself look like an arsehole for lols?


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 12, 2019)

killer b said:


> It was JimW actually I think. But your intentions are pretty clear regardless. Still not really sure why though. Surely there's other more rewarding hobbies that don't involve making yourself look like an arsehole for lols?


You're missing something quite important.


----------



## killer b (Dec 12, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> You're missing something quite important.


talk me through it


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 12, 2019)

Why?


----------



## killer b (Dec 12, 2019)

I want to understand.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 12, 2019)

But I don't care whether you understand or not.


----------



## killer b (Dec 12, 2019)

Athos said:


> I think you're a fundamentally decent bloke, and I realise this is tongue-in-cheek, but I still think you've let yourself down here. A grown man calling a girl (with a number of issues) a "revolting little freak" is horrible. I agree that she's probably being manipulated to some extent, but I also think she's entirely sincere, such that adding to the welter of abuse she receives is pretty shameful.


What it comes down to is this I guess. Some people still think you're a 'fundamentally decent bloke' for some reason: I used to think that myself. But then, I wondered why a fundamentally decent person would entertain themselves like this, and the simple answer is that they wouldn't. But, maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 12, 2019)

killer b said:


> Some people still think you're a 'fundamentally decent bloke' for some reason.


Beats me too.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 12, 2019)

The whole “double down when in a corner” thing from politics really is spreading, isn’t it?


----------



## killer b (Dec 12, 2019)

It's really difficult to back down, I know we all struggle with it. Surely it's got to be better than poisoning your reputation with a community you spend so much of your life with though? No-one _actually_ doesn't care about that, unless you're a total sociopath. It's just front.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 12, 2019)

killer b said:


> ... poisoning your reputation ...


Lol, that choked and died a long time ago!


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 12, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> Lol, that choked and died a long time ago!


you throttled it at birth


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 12, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> you throttled it at birth


Hemlock.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 12, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> Hemlock.


you said you killed it in your car, you clutched it and then you throttled it and then you choked it


----------



## alsoknownas (Dec 12, 2019)

Frank Miller's ugly right wing agenda has been apparent in his writing more or less from the start.  I was pretty sad when I woke up to it, but that must have been 20 years ago or so.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 12, 2019)

Thunberg getting this accolade's got Trumps' goat, so that's all good:



And that's the pithiest thing he can come up with?  What was he doing when he was 16? Spending daddy's money and getting ready to dodge the draft to Vietnam. You'd think he had better things to do, like take his hair down to Sketchleys.


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## killer b (Dec 12, 2019)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Thunberg getting this accolade's got Trumps' goat, so that's all good:
> 
> View attachment 192744
> 
> And that's the pithiest thing he can come up with?  What was he doing when he was 16? Spending daddy's money and getting ready to dodge the draft to Vietnam. You'd think he had better things to do, like take his hair down to Sketchleys.


----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 12, 2019)

What I like about Greta is that her words are so clear, simple and possibly a bit child like. Also the way her arguments absolutely destroy the old fools who go with a "gut instinct" rather than science.


----------



## MrCurry (Dec 12, 2019)

She’s certainly doing a good job of getting people talking more about climate change, which is all that really matters. People who knock her for being a mouthpiece of others are missing the point.


----------



## JimW (Dec 12, 2019)

killer b said:


> View attachment 192747


Living rent free in their heads is the expression, I believe.


----------



## kabbes (Dec 12, 2019)

You have to be a prick to describe any 16 year old girl as a “repulsive little freak”.  There is no jest there, or irony, or any kind of justification.  It’s just being a prick.

There’s no point to this meandering other than to note the fact of it.  It is what it is, and it certainly colours my view for ever of the person that would use such a phrase.


----------



## Idris2002 (Dec 12, 2019)

Critics In 2030s Ask Why Teen Climate Activist Isn’t In Abandoned School Bailing Water And Shooting Enemy Foragers


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 13, 2019)

kabbes said:


> You have to be a prick to describe any 16 year old girl as a “repulsive little freak”.  There is no jest there, or irony, or any kind of justification.  It’s just being a prick.
> 
> There’s no point to this meandering other than to note the fact of it.  It is what it is, and it certainly colours my view for ever of the person that would use such a phrase.


Ok.

I got this badly wrong and I've been hammered on here and by text message/phone,  by people I respect.

I went for a troll, and went way OTT.

The initial idea was to wind up a few individuals with hyperbole but that's clearly got a bit out of hand.

I retract my comments regarding Greta. That was a mistake.

My apologies esp to killer b


----------



## Idris2002 (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## Saul Goodman (Dec 14, 2019)

*President Trump's team mocks Greta Thunberg with edited 'Time' magazine cover*






President Trump's team mocks Greta Thunberg with edited 'Time' magazine cover - Independent.ie


----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 14, 2019)

Shows a distinct lack of self respect Donald Trump. Did you get bested by the nasty little girl? What a big baby.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Dec 14, 2019)

Chilli.s said:


> Shows a distinct lack of self respect Donald Trump. Did you get bested by the nasty little girl? What a big baby.


He is just an overgrown baby, isn't he. He's like a parody of himself.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Dec 14, 2019)

Chilli.s said:


> Shows a distinct lack of self respect Donald Trump. Did you get bested by the nasty little girl? What a big baby.



His minihands are about the right size. 


What a plonker


----------



## MrCurry (Dec 14, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> *President Trump's team mocks Greta Thunberg with edited 'Time' magazine cover*



Want a tragic show of insecurity.  He and the people who surround him are so weak, each day which passes with him still in power can only be a massive security risk to the US.


----------



## Marty1 (Dec 14, 2019)

Chilli.s said:


> Shows a distinct lack of self respect Donald Trump. Did you get bested by the nasty little girl? What a big baby.



That’s the initial thought, however it may be deeper than that - perhaps not simply ‘mocking’ Greta, but the team of people behind her and the climate shock tactics they espouse.


----------



## JimW (Dec 14, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> That’s the initial thought, however it may be deeper than that - perhaps not simply ‘mocking’ Greta, but the team of people behind her and the climate shock tactics they espouse.


 Keep sipping the Kool-aid marty.


----------



## Archimage (Dec 14, 2019)

There's a shit load of Martys over here. Just as dumb, saying the exact same things. Whatever Trump (Putin) says, they say.


----------



## Marty1 (Dec 14, 2019)

JimW said:


> Keep sipping the Kool-aid marty.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 14, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> That’s the initial thought, however it may be deeper than that - perhaps not simply ‘mocking’ Greta, but the team of people behind her and the climate shock tactics they espouse.


It's good the way that you pretend that you're concerned about her - that's all, your own climate change denial has nothing to do with it honest guv - then post mocking shit like this.


----------



## 2hats (Dec 14, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> the climate shock tactics they espouse.


Over the last 2+ decades I've worked with and know some of the COP participants and IPCC lead authors. Privately they will tell you the situation is far worse than the more conservative, palatable version that is served up for the public to digest and politicians to wave around. They're trying to avoid shocking people to the point of being paralysed by inaction.


----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 14, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> That’s the initial thought, however it may be deeper than that - perhaps not simply ‘mocking’ Greta, but the team of people behind her and the climate shock tactics they espouse.



Except there wasn't a team of people behind her when she started this. In fact she did it off her own back. Climate shock tactics? what does that even mean?


----------



## 8ball (Dec 14, 2019)

2hats said:


> Over the last 2+ decades I've worked with and know some of the COP participants and IPCC lead authors. Privately they will tell you the situation is far worse than the more conservative, palatable version that is served up for the public to digest and politicians to wave around. They're trying to avoid shocking people to the point of being paralysed by inaction.



I think that’s probably an approach more suited for a time when there wasn’t a blanket of shrieking hyperbole relating to just about every subject imaginable.

I’ve no idea what would work now.


----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 14, 2019)

Lets face it, it's easier to disbelieve something than look and learn. Rich people know they can buy themselves out of trouble so don't have to get involved, in fact it's another easy/lazy choice, profit now at any cost.


----------



## Marty1 (Dec 14, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> It's good the way that you pretend that you're concerned about her - that's all, your own climate change denial has nothing to do with it honest guv - then post mocking shit like this.





You really are just a humourless bore.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 14, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> You really are just a humourless bore.


lol


----------



## teqniq (Dec 14, 2019)

Chilli.s said:


> Lets face it, it's easier to disbelieve something than look and learn. Rich people know they can buy themselves out of trouble so don't have to get involved, in fact it's another easy/lazy choice, profit now at any cost.


The problem is far worse than people 'disbeleiving' have a look at this guy's twitterfeed to get some idea of the bullshit, shenannigans etc at the COP25 climate summit in Mardrid. A taster:


----------



## ginger_syn (Dec 14, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> Ok.
> 
> I got this badly wrong and I've been hammered on here and by text message/phone,  by people I respect.
> 
> ...


Good to see a positive use of peer pressure.


----------



## Marty1 (Dec 14, 2019)

2hats said:


> Over the last 2+ decades I've worked with and know some of the COP participants and IPCC lead authors. Privately they will tell you the situation is far worse than the more conservative, palatable version that is served up for the public to digest and politicians to wave around. They're trying to avoid shocking people to the point of being paralysed by inaction.



What do you think of the green new deal proposed by the Democrats in America?

(Ban all air travel, cheeseburgers etc).


----------



## 2hats (Dec 14, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> What do you think of the green new deal proposed by the Democrats in America?
> 
> (Ban all air travel, cheeseburgers etc).


*plonk*


----------



## Archimage (Dec 14, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> What do you think of the green new deal proposed by the Democrats in America?
> 
> (Ban all air travel, cheeseburgers etc).



I keep saying you are a Russian troll.


----------



## planetgeli (Dec 14, 2019)

2hats said:


> *plonk*



You missed off 'er'.

And being way too polite.


----------



## Nylock (Dec 14, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> What do you think of the green new deal proposed by the Democrats in America?
> 
> (Ban all air travel, cheeseburgers etc).


You have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 14, 2019)

For the sake of the climate there needs to be a revolution, here and everywhere, it would be nice if we could just replace carbon use with non carbon and not notice the cost, but I suspect there will be economic costs for us all to bear. Just look at how expensive electric cars are at the moment. 

I don't know how it is that Greta became the spokesperson for her generation, but she has become a focal point and has massive media access. Her message is one that other generations, and people in power, need to hear.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Dec 15, 2019)

weltweit said:


> it would be nice if we could just replace carbon use with non carbon and not notice the cost, but I suspect there will be economic costs for us all to bear. Just look at how expensive electric cars are at the moment.


Don't forget that almost every single item that we use in our everyday lives is imported from another country. Just as most of the fruit and veg is flown in from the other side of the world, "I want" comes with a price.


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> What do you think of the green new deal proposed by the Democrats in America?
> 
> (Ban all air travel, cheeseburgers etc).


Have you a credible source for this startling claim? I hope so, else you'll be banned off this thread under clause one of the FAQ.


----------



## Marty1 (Dec 15, 2019)

editor said:


> Have you a credible source for this startling claim? I hope so, else you'll be banned off this thread under clause one of the FAQ.



Green New Deal: Electric cars, ban on airplanes and 'farting cows,' $4.6 TRILLION in infrastructure | Daily Mail Online

Apparently they removed the airplane ban from the final published proposal after the media ridiculed it.

Green New Deal's Plan For Planes, Trains, And Automobiles Won't Work


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> Green New Deal: Electric cars, ban on airplanes and 'farting cows,' $4.6 TRILLION in infrastructure | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Apparently they removed the airplane ban from the final published proposal after the media ridiculed it.
> 
> Green New Deal's Plan For Planes, Trains, And Automobiles Won't Work


Where does it mention 'banning cheeseburgers' in that vile Daily Mail article?

And I note that the airplane ban is a work of shit stirring fiction too. Why post up such bullshit?


----------



## Marty1 (Dec 15, 2019)

editor said:


> Where does it mention 'banning cheeseburgers' in that vile Daily Mail article?
> 
> And I note that the airplane ban is a work of shit stirring fiction too. Why post up such bullshit?



Fwiu the cheeseburger ban became a thing due to the GND proposing a reduction in red meat and how that would reduce the amount of cattle - that release methane (farts) etc, but yes, the GND didn’t actually state - specifically a cheeseburger ban, but you get the picture.

The airplane ban was originally in a FAQ from AOC’s office just before they released the final proposal, but as I’ve already mentioned, they withdrew it from the finalised version after the media went to town on it.


----------



## Marty1 (Dec 15, 2019)

Just saw this on my news feed.

Greta Thunberg tackled over 'overcrowded' train tweet by Deutsche Bahn — Sky News


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> Fwiu the cheeseburger ban became a thing due to the GND proposing a reduction in red meat and how that would reduce the amount of cattle - that release methane (farts) etc, but yes, the GND didn’t actually state - specifically a cheeseburger ban, but you get the picture.
> 
> The airplane ban was originally in a FAQ from AOC’s office just before they released the final proposal, but as I’ve already mentioned, they withdrew it from the finalised version after the media went to town on it.


No credible organisation or government has ever proposed a 'cheeseburger ban' or a blanket airplane ban. Stop making up hysterical bullshit.


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> Just saw this on my news feed.
> 
> Greta Thunberg tackled over 'overcrowded' train tweet by Deutsche Bahn — Sky News


Yes. And? I've been on overcrowded trains in Germany too.


----------



## Marty1 (Dec 15, 2019)

editor said:


> Yes. And? I've been on overcrowded trains in Germany too.



That girl is never out the news.

No wonder she got the Time accolade.


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> That girl is never out the news.
> 
> No wonder she got the Time accolade.


So first you post up a load of unsupported bullshit about cheeseburgers and flights being banned and now you're following up with an unchallenged PR spin from one of the biggest transport companies on the planet. 

Why are you so desperate to put her down, to the extent that you're posting up made up right wing horseshit?


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2019)

And here's her account. With actual quotes and everything. Funny how you went for the other story 


> Contrary to their claim that she had spent the entire journey in a seat in first class, Greta said in a tweet on Sunday afternoon she had only been able to sit in a seat after Göttingen, more than four hours into her journey, and for the remaining two hours, before having to change in Hamburg for a further connection towards Scandinavia.
> 
> “This is no problem of course and I never said it was,” she wrote. “Overcrowded trains is a great sign because it means the demand for train travel is high!



Thunberg in first-class Twitter spat with German rail firm | Greta Thunberg | The Guardian


----------



## Marty1 (Dec 15, 2019)

editor said:


> So first you post up a load of unsupported bullshit about cheeseburgers and flights being banned and now you're following up with an unchallenged PR spin from one of the biggest transport companies on the planet.
> 
> Why are you so desperate to put her down, to the extent that you're posting up made up right wing horseshit?



Not really.

Her claims and stunts as a high profile activist are bound to be scrutinised don’t you think?


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> Not really.
> 
> Her claims and stunts as a high profile activist are bound to be scrutinised don’t you think?


Why did you present made up stories as fact, and post up a link to a (fake) damning story without comment? Why are you bullshitting all the time?


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 15, 2019)

This is like Mastermind


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 15, 2019)

MrCurry said:


> an emotionally troubled teen receiving too much attention from the press?


Given how much attention our media has focussed on the lives of two middle aged men of privilege this past week would it not bring some refreshing balance to find out what the thoughts of a young woman who lives in their world entail? I'm always a bit off put by anyone who thinks the politicised youth shouldn't have a say about their world to be honest.

The considerations of her opinions is a different thing. The youth should be listened to, let's face it the aged politicians aren't exactly covering themselves in glory currently.

We've got Trump and Bojo now. Fuck me the kids must think we're all bonkers.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 16, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> That girl is never out the news.
> 
> No wonder she got the Time accolade.



She got the Person of the Year Award because she's doing something to bring awareness of the climate change crisis to a wider audience. Because she's shaming politicians. Because she goes against the lie that young people are apathetic.

Frankly, I'd trust her more than most politicians at the moment.


----------



## editor (Dec 16, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> Not really.
> 
> Her claims and stunts as a high profile activist are bound to be scrutinised don’t you think?


Not by posting ridiculous, made up stories. You're banned from this thread.


----------



## Athos (Dec 16, 2019)

krtek a houby said:


> She got the Person of the Year Award because she's doing something to bring awareness of the climate change crisis to a wider audience. Because she's shaming politicians. Because she goes against the lie that young people are apathetic.



She got it because (in the judges' opinion) "for better or for worse... [she] has done the most to influence the events of the year".  That's the criteria.


----------



## Archimage (Dec 16, 2019)

Since Marty can't post on this thread anymore, I'll post these for him. Not that I agree with the message, far from it. This is the kinda shit I see Trump supporters posting.


----------



## killer b (Dec 16, 2019)

please dont


----------



## editor (Dec 16, 2019)

Archimage said:


> Since Marty can't post on this thread anymore, I'll post these for him. Not that I agree with the message, far from it. This is the kinda shit I see Trump supporters posting.


So you thought you'd just carry on posting belittling, offensive right wing shit on his behalf? It really doesn't work that way, you know.

And if you don't agree with it, why the fuck are you posting it up anyway?  That stinks of trolling or dishonesty.


----------



## 2hats (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## Archimage (Dec 16, 2019)

editor said:


> So you thought you'd just carry on posting belittling, offensive right wing shit on his behalf? It really doesn't work that way, you know.
> 
> And if you don't agree with it, why the fuck are you posting it up anyway?  That stinks of trolling or dishonesty.



Sorry to come off like, that, that was far from my intentions.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 16, 2019)

Thread banned for ‘posting ridiculous stories’ 

I think we can all see that wasn’t the real reason.


----------



## 2hats (Dec 16, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> Thread banned for ‘posting ridiculous stories’
> 
> I think we can all see that wasn’t the real reason.


No. It was for posting up bullshit, wasn't it?


----------



## editor (Dec 16, 2019)

Archimage said:


> Sorry to come off like, that, that was far from my intentions.


So when a poster is banned from a thread for posting up disruptive content, whatever made you think it would be OK for you to carry on that exact same behaviour by proxy, but make it even worse by claiming that you don't even agree with the 'borrowed' content you're posting? Did he message you and say, "hey can you post up this offensive stuff for me as I'm banned from posting up such content," and you went, "yeah, sure thing!"

I mean just look at the way that misogynic twat of an alt.right cartoonist has made her look really ugly. Fuck's sake.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 16, 2019)

Should have made it Soros really, just to set the loons off. Would probably validate their idea that he’s the man behind everything.


----------



## Archimage (Dec 16, 2019)

editor said:


> So when a poster is banned from a thread for posting up disruptive content, whatever made you think it would be OK for you to carry on that exact same behaviour by proxy, but make it even worse by claiming that you don't even agree with the 'borrowed' content you're posting? Did he message you and say, "hey can you post up this offensive stuff for me as I'm banned from posting up such content," and you went, "yeah, sure thing!"
> 
> I mean just look at the way that misogynic twat of an alt.right cartoonist has made her look really ugly. Fuck's sake.



Like I said, it wasn't my intentions.


----------



## Nylock (Dec 16, 2019)

Archimage said:


> Since Marty can't post on this thread anymore, I'll post these for him. Not that I agree with the message, far from it. This is the kinda shit I see Trump supporters posting.





Archimage said:


> Like I said, it wasn't my intentions.


How about the next time that twerp asks you to do summat you disagree with, maybe take a pass on it?


----------



## ginger_syn (Dec 16, 2019)

Archimage said:


> Like I said, it wasn't my intentions.


But it looks like it, so what were your intentions?


----------



## weltweit (Dec 16, 2019)

I have seen more of Greta than I have of any climate scientist or even government minister on the topic of climate change. What does Boris think of climate change, I have no idea. 

I did miss the climate change debate though, I think there was one no?


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 16, 2019)

The lynch mob's really working up a head of steam now!

Tell these twats to get fucked, Archimage


----------



## JimW (Dec 16, 2019)

weltweit said:


> ...
> 
> I did miss the climate change debate though, I think there was one no?


Boris missed it too as I recall, to be replaced by a block of melting ice. His office complained about that.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 16, 2019)

JimW said:


> Boris missed it too as I recall, to be replaced by a block of melting ice. His office complained about that.


Aha, yes I remember now. 
It is an important issue, he should have been there.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Dec 16, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> The lynch mob's really working up a head of steam now!
> 
> Tell these twats to get fucked, Archimage


It's funny to watch as an outsider. Not so much when you're the target.


----------



## planetgeli (Dec 16, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> The lynch mob's really working up a head of steam now!
> 
> Tell these twats to get fucked, Archimage



So, despite that apology, still butthurt eh Spy?


----------



## kabbes (Dec 16, 2019)

weltweit said:


> Aha, yes I remember now.
> It is an important issue, he should have been there.


Apparently not.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 16, 2019)

kabbes said:


> Apparently not.


I expect a climate debate would have required more than the limited phrases he was pre programmed with.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 16, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> It's funny to watch as an outsider. Not so much when you're the target.


I dunno. There's always some fun to be had with the blood in the water brigade.


----------



## Archimage (Dec 16, 2019)

My intentions were to show how the right views Greta Thunberg. If it gets your rock off to keep bashing on me after apologizing, then have a go. It doesn't matter to me. It's the net, if you met me in real life, you'd shine my boots.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Dec 16, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> I dunno. There's always some fun to be had with the blood in the water brigade.


Oh, it doesn't bother me in the slightest. I quite like it. You'd have to muster a single fuck to be bothered by it but you're right, it is funny watching people scrabbling to out-urban each other


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 16, 2019)

planetgeli said:


> ... butthurt


That doesn't mean what you must think it does.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 16, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> Oh, it doesn't bother me in the slightest. I quite like it. You'd have to muster a single fuck to be bothered by it but you're right, it is funny watching people scrabbling to out-urban each other


If there's a bandwagon ...


----------



## Archimage (Dec 16, 2019)

It's like sharks, they can smell blood miles away. Then comes the feeding frenzy. Get all full from digesting the self righteousness, throw in a wank, and have a good old nap . Repeat.


----------



## editor (Dec 16, 2019)

Archimage said:


> It's like sharks, they can smell blood miles away. Then comes the feeding frenzy. Get all full from digesting the self righteousness, throw in a wank, and have a good old nap . Repeat.


Don't you think the response might have a little less insistent if you just immediately said, "Really sorry. It was clearly totally inappropriate to post up dodgy content on behalf of a poster who just been banned for posting up similar dodgy content," rather than just repeating it "wasn't your intention" without actually explaining why you posted up the vile right misogynistic/right-wing shite in the first place?

Just a thought.


----------



## Archimage (Dec 16, 2019)

You are right, editor, I do apologize.


----------



## editor (Dec 16, 2019)

Archimage said:


> You are right, editor, I do apologize.


Thank you. And that's the end of the matter and there's no need for anyone else to weigh in their opinions or comparisons.


----------



## ginger_syn (Dec 17, 2019)

Archimage said:


> My intentions were to show how the right views Greta Thunberg. If it gets your rock off to keep bashing on me after apologizing, then have a go. It doesn't matter to me. It's the net, if you met me in real life, you'd shine my boots.


Thanks for the clarity, it helps.


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## petee (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## 8ball (Dec 18, 2019)

Yossarian said:


> View attachment 193320



That’s a lot of sunglasses.


----------



## 2hats (Dec 18, 2019)

8ball said:


> That’s a lot of sunglasses.


That's a lot of selfies taken whilst sitting in pick up trucks.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 18, 2019)

2hats said:


> That's a lot of selfies taken whilst sitting in pick up trucks.



I expect more science in your posts, brain boy.

Possibly equations.

Don’t let us down.


----------



## Nylock (Dec 19, 2019)

8ball said:


> That’s a lot of sunglasses.


We have 'wall of gammon', they have 'wall of sunglasses'...


----------



## 8ball (Dec 19, 2019)

Nylock said:


> We have 'wall of gammon', they have 'wall of sunglasses'...



I don’t want to be too unkind, but aren’t at least five of them Marty1 ?


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2020)

Just seen this


----------



## Humberto (Jan 17, 2020)

I reckon this is how the super rich want it. A cull. It's their dream.


----------



## Humberto (Jan 17, 2020)

We aren't all in it together

that's the whole problem. We aren't on the _same side._

fair play to the kid though.


----------



## RTWL (Jan 17, 2020)

She did win the Right Livelihood Award, which is a higher acolade than the Nobel and Time Magazine POTY putt together.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 23, 2020)

Greta Thunberg clashes with US treasury secretary in Davos
					

Climate activist responds after Steven Mnuchin suggests she should study economics




					www.theguardian.com
				




If anyone needs to learn about such things it's Steve Mnuchin.

Whats this obsession with her going back to school? They probably don't teach economics at school but this is along the same lines, it's what her critics keep saying. What's so great about school?! It's as if the people who say this think it's somehow the answer to everything. When you get to uni they usually tell you to forget what you learnt there!


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 24, 2020)

.


----------



## editor (Apr 19, 2021)

I'm watching the second episode of the BBC documentary about Thunberg and finding out just how remarkable she is. Incredible story.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 18, 2021)

Go on Greta. I think she is growing up and seems to be having more fun in her life, as a teenager should do.
She has her own flat and a crew of pals she knocks about with now.

The comments below are predictably vile


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 9, 2021)

A family member of sorts referred to her on FB as "greeting Greta".


----------

